# Scrap bonnet.....



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Scrap bonnet, 55 plate Ford Fiesta, Panther black I believe.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/XGTswFNS]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/H8XB3xjJ]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/YjWntX8p]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/DS2Bd7hZ]

As you can see, pretty beat up. Perfect 

Tools used:
DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher 100mm backing plate
Liquid Elements A1000 V2 Mini Nano Polisher 40mm backing plate 
Rupes, yellow(100mm) green and white pads(both 40mm)
Sonax Pefect finish
Koch Chemie M3-O2 fine cut
Abralon 3000 grit disc

Masked off a section which was pretty much the centre of the bonnet as that's where the paint was at its thickest, between 140-150 microns. That area was then wet sanded with the Abralon 3000 grit disc. 2 passes

[URL=https://postimg.cc/K1JQ0Cc5]

This only shaved a few microns off the clear coat, which surprised me. Now to the machine polishing, all the pads, polishes and nano polisher are all new to me, hence the scrap bonnet. Perfect Finish on the DAS-6 100mm Rupes yellow pad, 3 passes.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/Z0pcGWKn]

Obviously I wouldn't do a correction in a straight line, but I was impressed with the amount of defects it removed and the finish it left, which was much better in person than in the photo.

On to the LE nano, it comes with 3 different attachments, 12mm throw, 3mm throw and a rotary. The next 3 lines in the photo are in the order of 12mm, 3mm and very bottom the rotary. The pad used was a Rupes green pad (on all 3 attachments), which I think is slightly more aggressive than the yellow pad, but because smaller pads aren't as efficient as bigger pads I thought they would give roughly an equal cut.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/LnST2mnT]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/hf00GNmq]

The rotary attachment gave pretty much the same results as the DAS-6, and far superior to the other 2 attachments but it did leave pig-tails in the finish. This could of been down to my technique, but was easily rectified using the Rupes white pad and Koch Chemie M3-O2, that's why the bottom line is a bit wider than the 2 above.

Another surprise was the amount of clear coat polishing actually takes away around 8-10 microns the way I did it above, with not a particularly aggressive combo. I'm in the process of doing some paint chips, so once they are sorted, I will do some proper sets and report back on how much clear gets cut, in a week or so if anybody is interested.

Dave


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Obviously I wouldn't do a correction in straight lines


I think I can see what you mean in the pictures but you do the corrections in straight lines alternating between going horizontal and then vertical so as not to miss any part of the area.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I think I can see what you mean in the pictures but you do the corrections in straight lines alternating between going horizontal and then vertical so as not to miss any part of the area.


I think he means that, and also not going back and forth over the same path as he's had to here. I assume he meant usually he go left to right, then drop down half a pad to go right to left (50% overlap).


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I think I can see what you mean in the pictures but you do the corrections in straight lines alternating between going horizontal and then vertical so as not to miss any part of the area.


Should have been wrote " wouldn't do a correction in A straight line"

Only did it this way due to space limitations

Dave


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

So did polishing remove more than wet sanding????? Wouldn't have thought hat.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

chris chappell said:


> So did polishing remove more than wet sanding????? Wouldn't have thought hat.


Yes it did, and improved some of the deeper scratches. The left and right side of the bonnet have the deepest scratches and unfortunately the thinnest paint at around 110 microns, will be interesting to see if I can them out. A job for another day though.

Dave


----------



## Dubsounds (Jun 12, 2008)

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong. But I don't think that sanding would remove less clear coat then polishing. We simply can't measure it right because we don't get a flat surface after sanding. To measure it right we have to sand then remove the sanding marks, with a finer grade sanding papper and polishing. This way we can compare how much clear coat is removed from the sanding+polishing compared to polishing alone.
That's why sanding can remove deeper scratches and might be safer to remove those, because there's not that much heat when compared to several compounding passes with high pressure on the polishing machine. 
I hoppe I can explain myself in a clear way with my rusty English... Sorry in advance for that. Regards.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It is down to the grade of paper used. 3000 is very fine when you consider most compounds will remove 1500 grit marks.

If you used a heavier grit paper it will remove way more than the compound, right through to bare metal in just a few strokes.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is why you should get a scrap panel. Oops burn through, with the LE Nano with trizact 3000

[URL=https://postimg.cc/5XqrDFqL]


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Some more testing, area masked off and wet sanded with trizact 3000 grit and split into 4 sections to test 3 products, to see what there filling abilities are and if they add gloss.

Test area

[URL=https://postimg.cc/wy3bt4KQ]

Top: Tac Systems 1 Step Master
Left: Carpro Lite
Right: Kamikaze Overcoat V3
Bottom: control


[URL=https://postimg.cc/9DV8PQ5M]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/phgkm2JP]

I was expecting the Carpro Lite to be the best with it being a ceramic coating and the other 2 being toppers, although you can use both as stand alone protection, but it came 3rd.
Kamikaze Overcoat was slightly better than the Carpro, but there was very little in it to be fair. I have overcoat on a few panels on my car as a test and I am really impressed with it.
In first place by a country mile was Tac 1 step master, with by far the the best filling and best gloss. Next time I wash my car I will be putting this next to the panels with overcoat on for a real world comparison.

The lighting in the garage and my ability with a camera are as bad as each other 

Dave


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice write up, I'm at the stage where i have my polishers but need a scrap panel to practice on. Can i ask where you got yous from please ? Did it cost you anything ?


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I got it from a local car breakers/scrapyard, I think it cost me £20. I believe it’s a great tool to get your technique on point, but it no substitute for actually polishing a car due to all the angles, horizontal and vertical polishing. That said it does give you the confidence that your not going to trash your car. I use it mainly for testing products at the moment.

Dave


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I actually missed the result from TAC One Step Master Dave. How did you find it when applied to paint?

Anywhere near the 6 months durability? What about the hydrophobics? It's a product that seems to be out of stock in most places but has had a couple of extremely positive reviews in terms of gloss.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I thought I had found the golden bullet with 1 step, but when I put it on polished paint I was so disappointed, it added very little gloss. I will see if I can find the pictures.

Dave


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

No I can’t seem to find them, but I can put it on part of the bonnet so you can see what it looks like if you want.

Dave


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Dave50 said:


> No I can't seem to find them, but I can put it on part of the bonnet so you can see what it looks like if you want.
> 
> Dave


Happy days cheers Dave. Hows the current test holding up?

You've inspired my own... just waiting on one product to arrive before posting it.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

It's been outside for a couple of weeks, should get some video of it tomorrow. I will send it over, but here's a taster.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/w3GtKvrV]

DO= Deailed Online and CC= CanCoat

Dave


----------

